# wtf was that stoppage?



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i think it should be stopped at the 2nd rnd..:confused05:
i think james thompson was robbed..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea that was retarded! ****!
**** i am soo ******* mad!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Does anyone actually still think Kimbo is for real? Thompson looked awful, just brutally slow, ineffectual on the ground and HE WAS WINNING THAT FIGHT EASILY. He was up 2-0 in rounds and I think anyone else in the world would have finished that fight easily. If that qualifies as a stoppage in the third then why not stop it at the end of the second when Kimbo was defenseless and eating elbow after elbow. Huge wtf?


----------



## Joe"JLau"Lauzon (May 17, 2008)

I do believe that kimbo just got the biggest break, and thompson just got screwed over. I wonder if the ref was supposed to call it the first time thompson got in real trouble no matter how close it was. After all, if Kimbo loses there goes the huge marketing tool.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Kimbo vs JT = a work. That's what I think.


----------



## CodyCoyote (Jun 1, 2008)

EliteXC rigged this fight. The ref saw kimbo was tired and was ready to step in at first sight. Thompson was well ready to continue. He may have been a little woozy but proved earlier that he could handle it. This just proves to me that EXC is a joke. The past two fights ended in ridiculous decisions. That middleweight bout was the highlight of the night though. I agree with drogo that thompson was well winning the fight. At least if the judges were not bias anyways.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

kimbo can't ******* fight, he has no ******* ground game , based on thompsons performance. how can people say that he can beat fedor? of iceman?
elite exc is a ******* joke fight was rigged


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Thompson proved he's no can, Kimbo proved, as he said, he's got allot to learn. But what I want to know is why did James Thompson walk into that fight with such a big cauliflower ear? You can get the blood drained out right? That's the biggest cauliflower I've ever seen, soon as I saw it I thought it could be trouble, but didn't think it would end the fight.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

The ref did a good job of stopping that fight when he did although i was worried he was gonna stop it when thompson was elbowing kimbo on the ground...


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Kimbo vs JT = a work. That's what I think.


agree ..but i think JT has no idea he will lose after dominating the first two rounds..

c'mon kimbo was not even defending well in the last minute of the 2nd round..i personally think that was to be stopped..


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

No I think it was fair, that ear was a mess


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> No I think it was fair, that ear was a mess


the ear was already a mess before the fight started..


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ear? ear cut stopped a fight?


----------



## mrw0429 (Dec 31, 2006)

thompson just got the shaft!


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

70seven said:


> Thompson proved he's no can, Kimbo proved, as he said, he's got allot to learn. But what I want to know is why did James Thompson walk into that fight with such a big cauliflower ear? You can get the blood drained out right? That's the biggest cauliflower I've ever seen, soon as I saw it I thought it could be trouble, but didn't think it would end the fight.


I cant believe nobody told him to get that shit drained. No one in his camp?

Kimbo got exposed. He couldnt even get up at the end of the 2nd round. And to think hes talking shit about Chuck Liddell.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

That ear was nasty. I don't think it was rigged at all. Both of the fighters gassed. And the ref saw James was just walking unconscious pretty much. No disappointment here really.


----------



## Yuggs (Jun 17, 2007)

That fight was a blatant setup. I don't give a f*ck how defensive you want to be about Elite XC, Kimbo, or even MMA officials, that fight was fake.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

the Elite XC is just protecting Kimbo..:confused05:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

dontazo said:


> ear? ear cut stopped a fight?


no
*
EAR EXPLOSION*


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

dontazo said:


> ear? ear cut stopped a fight?


More of an ear explosion.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> That ear was nasty. I don't think it was rigged at all. Both of the fighters gassed. And the ref saw James was just walking unconscious pretty much. No disappointment here really.


I completely agree. Love your avatar btw


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Joe"JLau"Lauzon said:


> I do believe that kimbo just got the biggest break, and thompson just got screwed over. I wonder if the ref was supposed to call it the first time thompson got in real trouble no matter how close it was. After all, if Kimbo loses there goes the huge marketing tool.


I was thinking the same thing. He was supposed to win no matter what they had to do. Just reminded me of Bisping - hammill fight where Hammill lost the fight before it started


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not gonna get into a big debate about this but Thompson was on queer street and would have gotten seriously hurt if the ref hadnt of stopped it. Kimbo showed alot of heart, his ground game needs alot of work. Hes no where near ready for top competition!


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

That was THE WORST call I've ever seen. I knew what we were in for as soon as the ref stood them up when Thompson was still hitting him and was busy.... than Kimbo getting elbowed about 100 times and not defending at all:thumbsdown:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

they should have stopped it in 2 round **** **** **** **** **** ****
when thompson was grounding a shit out of kimbo ...

lol i am just mad xD 

it proved that kimbo can't stand with top fighters , Brock will demolish kimbo


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Thompson was not even dazed at the time of stoppage. He was conscious enough to push the referee.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

The whole fight was full of bad calls and early stopages, but I don't really care. Every true MMA fan knew Kimbo was a joke before this and tonight it was proven without a shadow of a doubt. JT wouldn't last 1 round with any UFC heavyweight and yet he was owning Kimbo all night. By the end it looked liked 2 drunk homeless guys fighting in the alley....but wait isn't that how Kimbo got "famouse" in the first place?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

EGO KILLER said:


> That was THE WORST call I've ever seen. I knew what we were in for as soon as the ref stood them up when Thompson was still hitting him and was busy.... than Kimbo getting elbowed about 100 times and not defending at all:thumbsdown:


no you are wrong...the worst call you should have ever seen was in the previous fight :laugh:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think that was an early stoppage. Kimbo had rocked him a few times before and Thompson had been able to recover. I was also surprised that it wasn't stopped at the end of the second round with the GnP. However, for anyone who wants to say Kimbo isn't the real deal remember the following... He got in the cage, he looked ripped, tried to keep the fight standing used what he has recently learned on the ground, and admitted that he is a work in progress. You have to give the man credit, he gets in there and mixes it up. Considering the massive amount of muscle he pushes around he had decent cardio, but you could tell he was ready for that fight to be over. Congratulations to both of those fighers on putting their hearts into a main event fight. If the ref stops the fight early it isn't the fighters fault, but it is there responsibility to keep from getting in those tight spots.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

that Fight was so BS, you can clearly tell they came in Favoring Kimbo, when James had him on the ground in the 2nd round and the Ref. stood them up for no apprent reason

Kimbo def. overrated, Zero Ground Game, 0 Stamina, hopefully they find him a decent h.w for his next match and the guy Finishes him like the Garbage kimbo is.



ps- fight was so Fixed


----------



## Imband1 (Oct 15, 2006)

4 bombs undefended by JT. His eyes were glossy. By the way, Thompson's gnp was the lamest looking stuff I've seem since the Ultimate FIghter


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea dead ass lol 
this whole show was rigged lol 

shit how can people say that kimbo can beat liddell? or brock lesnar? 
i would pay to see lesnar destroying him


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> no you are wrong...the worst call you should have ever seen was in the previous fight :laugh:


the call in the previous fight was logical.. the was 10 times better than the stoppage in the main event..


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Kimbo was defending himself less than Thompson while on the ground...while I don't feel the fight was rigged...I do feel it was stopped at a poor time. Thompson still had fight and that was obvious.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tonight showed what we all knew all along. Kimbo Slice is a joke! Face of MMA my ass. I will never watch Kimbo fight again unless its against Fedor. 

I was hoping EliteXC would do good in ratings tonight but after this I hope they fail hard! This was a travesty to the sport!


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

No stopping in the second round when Kimbo ate 20 elbows and could not defend himself. No warnigns or anything.

No doctor to come in and check out Tompson. A nast cut on a coliflower ear? WTF, is right.. I say more Rigged in Kimbo's favor.

Bad for MMA


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

that what casual mma fans want to see. and they got it . shit i am still pissed 
lol i want to see fedor doing kimura with kimbos leg


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

that was the most worst thing I have ever seen. First they line kimbo up with a guy that is 2 and 6 in his last 8 fights and kimbo gets his ass kicked in the 2ed round. kimbo got lots of breaks on things like elbows to the back of the head and down word elbow to the back. I bet a CBS guy pulled the ref aside and said stop it the first chance you get because kimbo was gassed and about to go down.

The best part was when he slapped the ref.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

[email protected] guys thinking the refs work for elitexc. The refs work for the state athletic commision.


----------



## CodyCoyote (Jun 1, 2008)

I can see why the fight was stood up. T wasn't doing anything very productive. He was just hitting every once in a while and not furthering his position while at the end of the round he couldn't get a better position so the ref continued it. Yes JT was rocked but definitely not "walking unconscious." He had recovered before and was bound to again. Besides, kimbo was gassed and didn't have much more in him proven by his collapse at the "end" of the fight. RIGGED!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

so ? u can still bribe him lol

the ref was in ufc 83 as i remember


----------



## Birdman13 (Jun 1, 2008)

dontazo said:


> yea dead ass lol
> this whole show was rigged lol
> 
> shit how can people say that kimbo can beat liddell? or brock lesnar?
> i would pay to see lesnar destroying him


Lesnar is a rookie


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> [email protected] guys thinking the refs work for elitexc. The refs work for the state athletic commision.


Exactly, some of you guys are ridiculous


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah Thompson was definitely robbed. Kimbo confirmed my belief that he has a longggg way to go before he can be considered a top tier HW.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rookie that can pound kimbos ass


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dontazo said:


> that what casual mma fans want to see. and they got it . shit i am still pissed
> lol i want to see fedor doing kimura with kimbos leg


randy is a free agent now we might possibly him fight kimbo now. :laugh::laugh:

that would one for the books .:angry05:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Lloyd said:


> [email protected] guys thinking the refs work for elitexc. The refs work for the state athletic commision.


doesnt mean they cant pay them under the table.


----------



## Habber (Dec 30, 2007)

> Thompson's gnp was the lamest looking stuff I've seem since the Ultimate FIghter


 ANd yet,It was still enough to overwhelm Kimbo


----------



## Birdman13 (Jun 1, 2008)

dontazo said:


> rookie that can pound kimbos ass


i dont know kimbo might have been gassed but he can take a hit, he didnt even look hurt at all during that fight and ive never seen him bleed.

But i dont like lesnar cuz i hate that fake wrestling shit


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> randy is a free agent now we might possibly him fight kimbo now. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> that would one for the books .:angry05:


i can't even imagine what will randy do to kimbo


----------



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights. 
1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended. 
3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
Come on!!

CBS...take this crap! They are ruining the sport!!!


----------



## CodyCoyote (Jun 1, 2008)

Habber said:


> ANd yet,It was still enough to overwhelm Kimbo


so, so true. if JT had just a little more gas to put some actual power behind those bows and punches at the end of the 2nd. This thread wouldn't even exist.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Birdman13 said:


> i dont know kimbo might have been gassed but he can take a hit, he didnt even look hurt at all during that fight and ive never seen him bleed.
> 
> But i dont like lesnar cuz i hate that fake wrestling shit


he has a grate wrestling background , and by than there was no where to go so he did WWE, fact is he will pound kimbos ass


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

mrodmma said:


> They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights.
> 1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
> 2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended.
> 3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
> ...


i remember BJ vs hughes II ...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay I thought I was the only one that 15-20 punches and elbows unanswered at the end of the 2nd round.Isn't is said that the fight is stopped when a fighter can defend himself.The blows didn't have that much behind them but Kimbo was just sitting their taking them.This fight was rigged no if's and's or butt's about it.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

it was like bj vs hughes 2 imo only in that fight stoppage was fair ! almost same shit happened here although it was not an inverse crucifix


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

LOL, at the begining of the EliteXC they said, "These guys are professionals.These guys are Olympics material, you will NEVER see these guys in a street fight or a bar brawl, yet before the Kimbo fight, they say something along the lines of: Welcome Kimbo, the superstar of backyard brawls"; they also hype Kimbo as a guy who is, or at least was, a street fighter. 

I wwas hoping for ELITEXC to get high ratings and to be able to rival UFC so we can have Organization rivalry and maybe even a clash between organizations, but after watching tonights show I hope they go out of bussiness.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

they totally fucked up


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

This fight was terrible. I still believe Kimbo
_could_ do well, eventually. He just isn't 
ready yet. The thing I didn't understand was why
Brett Rogers didn't get to fight Kimbo. JT just
lost to him. Also, that sweep when JT was on top
of Kimbo seemed too easy. I hate to say it was fixed
but some things just didn't seem right.

BD


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Kimbo vs JT = a work. That's what I think.


Totally agreed, I lost points (lol) and all desire I had to watch EliteXC again after that. I see the UFC ruling the MMA world for a long long time after things like this.


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am sorry but that ref sucked ass! Who the hell stands up a fight when somebody is in side control? And the ref shouting out "you have to do something guys!" WHILE Thompson was landing about 20 elbows? Regardless if they were soft or not, in my opinion ....that is doing something!!


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't believe what I just saw. I feel sorry for James Thompson - but in a way, even more sorry for Kimbo.

I think the stoppage was a joke, ok his ear had popped, his ear?! we've seen a lot worse cuts that this in the past! ok he looked 'wobbly' but WTF?! he was standing!! if he had gone on his ass then yeah, game over.. but we saw in a similar situation in the 2nd round JT was rocked but regained composure and took it to the mat and ground kimbo out.

All in all, this fight hasn't done MMA, Kimbo or EliteXC any favours.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

This is absolute b*llsh1t!!! Just watched the fight again and it is SO obviously rigged it isn't even funny. Forget about the ear. OK, maybe they should've lanced it before the fight, but so f*ck1ng what!!! He might have been a tad dazed and wabbly, but he was standing up and if anything had way more gas in the tank than Kimbo, who had to lie down for ages and couldn't even finish his post-fight ring interview. MAYBE he would've knocked Thompson out, but then again maybe Thompson would've recovered and grounded Kimbo again. With corrupt fight officials like that we'll never know. Let a man go out on his shield - Thompson was robbed big time. 

One thing we do know is that when Kimbo gets stepped up in opposition he'll get seven shades of sh1t kicked out of him. I await with anticipation. 

Can you imagine what Fedor would've done...


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

capt_america said:


> i think it should be stopped at the 2nd rnd..:confused05:
> i think james thompson was robbed..


No it shouldn't have been stopped in the second round. Those elbows had nothing on them. You would think after 20 elbows that there would be some damage but they didn't have any power. Rubbing someone with an elbow should never be a stoppage. I think the fight should have gone a tad longer in the 3rd although Thompson's eyes were looking in different directions at that point.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> doesnt mean they cant pay them under the table.


Of course they can. My union rep works for the union but takes money from the companies to look the other way all the time, some kids are still so naive. Why would JT come to fight with his ear not drained? The ear was literally bending over with fluid weight? Maybe so he could take a right hook and it would pop and the fight would be over. ya never know when money is involved. One more thing about elite calling robbie lawler, frank shamrock and cung lee right up there with the spider! I couldnt believe what I was listening to, what a bunch of crap.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I think he didn't have his ear drained because you have to wait some weeks to fight after the drain (I heard someone saying that, I don't know if it's true but sounds plausible). JT got robbed big time. I hereby demand a match between JT and the ref.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

this was total bullsh*t. firstly, i have never seen a fight end TKO due to colliflower ear!, 2nd, the ref cannot stop a fight due to a laceration or any kind of bleeding, it should have been a time out at best to check the cut. thirdly, thompson, although POSSIBLY not hurting Kimbo, was dishing out elbow after elbow to Kimbos temple from the crucifix postion, if you look back to Penn/Hughes, those punches were peppering BJ but not causing tremendous damage, but they were UNANSWERED blows, so the fight was stopped. These were elbows, fight should have been over, and lastly, Kimbo gets the TKO via a brief flurry of punches on the feet while James doesn't get shit from 10+ elbows. just weak.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

BigDaddy13 said:


> This fight was terrible. I still believe Kimbo
> _could_ do well, eventually. He just isn't
> ready yet. The thing I didn't understand was why
> Brett Rogers didn't get to fight Kimbo. JT just
> ...


Not just the sweep but there were at least two or three moments when Thompson was mounting him or in side control, had an opportunity to throw a punch or elbow and didn't, he just lay there. Not to mention when he did throw he wasn't getting ANYTHING on his punches or elbows. 

Buddy, you weigh freaking 260, get some of that weight behind your punches! Very suspect, I could easily believe that Thompson was paid off. If he was then he must have been pretty frustrated. 

"Man, I'm trying to lose but this guy is so bad I don't know what to do!"

On the other hand it is also possible that Thompson and Kimbo are both horrible, gas easily and don't have a clue what to do on the ground.


----------



## -JinX- (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the whole night was bullshit, a fight stopped from a poke in the eye! come on, what happened to the 5 minutes to recover. and the kimbo fight that was a teeter totter of wondering when the ref was going to step in, at times he looked like he was and didn't then Jt gets stunned and fight is stopped.....


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Not just the sweep but there were at least two or three moments when Thompson was mounting him or in side control, had an opportunity to throw a punch or elbow and didn't, he just lay there. Not to mention when he did throw he wasn't getting ANYTHING on his punches or elbows.
> 
> Buddy, you weigh freaking 260, get some of that weight behind your punches! Very suspect, I could easily believe that Thompson was paid off. If he was then he must have been pretty frustrated.
> 
> ...


both kimbo and JT are just crap, plain and simple. kimbos supposed strenght, his striking, was terrible. sloppy ass punches, telegraphed just plain shite imo. and having said that he still landed some of his best punches on thompson glass chin and didn't KO him. what a terrible stoppage. just awful. 

cant wait for brett rogers to put another kimbo fable to the test (his jaw)and KO his ass.

that event just made me appreciate the ufc so much more.


----------



## -JinX- (Oct 15, 2006)

Baby Jay D. said:


> both kimbo and JT are just crap, plain and simple. kimbos supposed strenght, his striking, was terrible. sloppy ass punches, telegraphed just plain shite imo. and having said that he still landed some of his best punches on thompson glass chin and didn't KO him. what a terrible stoppage. just awful.
> 
> cant wait for brett rogers to put another kimbo fable to the test (his jaw)and KO his ass.
> 
> that event just made me appreciate the ufc so much more.


Hit the nail directly on the head!


----------

